# EP Minnow



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Anyone have any luck with or have any incite on this fly?  Looks like a cool pattern.

http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox/details.cfm?parentID=130


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice fly.

I have been searching all over for an EP Minnow recipe. Thanks! I bought some EP fibers a few weeks back and want to tie some pinfish flies. I think they will be very effective. First test is going to be at Choko at the end of March.

Thanks again!


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

i really like ep minnows as they can be tied in any shape or color to fine tune to what the fish are eating. The tip you will hear most often is use half the material you think you need to tie one and then use half that.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

I have tied them to mimick shad in the freshwater for Wiper and had great sucess. I feel they work better when using sinking lines.

Charlies Flybox is an amazing shop by the way!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just a tip for some of you...

Try your local craft store and swap EP fibers for craft fur...waayyyy cheaper....

If'n it bothers you to go into a craft store, check out Fly Tyers Dungeon for some very cheaply priced stuff...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Great fly for everything that wants to eat! Will work on everything from Shark to Sailfish. But there is an easier way to tie it! Check out this video. It will cut down the tying time in half. 

http://www.flyfishohio.com/Puglisi_Baitfish.htm

And when you get good you can start building 3D EP Baitfish and Mullet patterns. You can also tie the fly with everything from Craft Fur to Wool. Be careful because each fiber cast and acts differently. Test before you use!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It is a very productive pattern. Wonderful success with sinking line and lead head at bridges for baby tarpon.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I love those minnows! I hear you can tie them in white and color them with sharpy markers. I tried it one time and was pretty happy with the results (that way you don't have to buy a bunch of different colors).


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I bought some green and white EP fibers and tied me one! It was definitely a small project...

Let me know what you think...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Shape looks right but the fly is a little bulky. Try tying one with half as much material. I also know guys who use beard trimmers when they get done to make their EP flies thinner.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks great. The only thing I would change is try to stack your bunches closer together, so you don't have a gap in the fibers.

Oh, and I am a little concerned about what you are watching while fly tying. Sooooo, if you need someone to talk to about it you got my number....just sayin.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks good enough to eat! ;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Shape looks right but the fly is a little bulky.


In a video I was watching (not the one I watched to tie this one), he used a pair of these to thin it out:

http://www.virtualvillage.com/hair-thinning-scissors-for-home-or-salon-003835-004.html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=shcomp

Rich, I watched that video you posted on this thread to tie this one. Don't worry we'll get together after this next week is over.

Thanks for the advice!


----------

